# Peter Matthiessen, 1928 - 2014



## aedrasteia (Apr 7, 2014)

_


"The absurdity of a life that may well end before one understands it 
does not relieve one of duty...
to live through it as bravely and as generously as possible."
Peter Matthiessen
__
deep gassho,  Roshi.

_http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/06/magazine/peter-matthiessens-homegoing.html?_r=0


----------



## Carol (Apr 7, 2014)

:asian:


----------

